# Blue Ridge, VA Weekend Q and Get together May 17th - 19th



## hotnspicy

The Virginia Smokers group wanted to have a gathering but not very many could attend.  I offered to host at a hunting cabin that I have access to which is located on the Calfpasture River in Goshen VA.  I am gonna cut & paste a good description from our group forum.  Here are some pics....













battin-cabin050.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


















battin-cabin046.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


















battin-cabin045.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


















battin-cabin036.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


















battin-cabin041.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


















battin-cabin054.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ Feb 27, 2013


----------



## hotnspicy

The bad thing about the cabin, for some, that its out in the sticks & there are no grocery stores for miles.  There are a couple convenience stores a few miles down the road.  Don't expect your cell phone to work at the cabin.

Here is what the hunting cabin has as far as conveniences.  Fully functional kitchen with full size electric stove & oven.  Regular frig, coffee pot & Chef Mike.  There are mix matched plates, pots, pans, glass & cups .  Stuff others left behind like spices & foil & stuff like that.  We can't expect to use whats there cause you never know about things like spices or butter or foil.  The main room has a very large fireplace & there is firewood at the cabin.  There is a big table that seats 8-10 in that room where many a meal & poker game have been had.  A couple other fold out couches, chairs & 2 lofts which have some old cots.  There are 3 bedrooms with older but decent twin beds (bring your own bedding if you are sleeping in the cabin type deal). The water is well water & we would want to bring water for drinking & cooking.  There is an old bathroom but totally functional with a tub.....no shower....thats outside!  Its a Gilligan's Island type shower on the outside of the house so we will be able to see your feet :)  There is lots of room for tents well spread apart & a place to pull up a couple RV's or campers.  The cabin's electrical cannot handle a bunch of cords to RV's so if needed I can bring up to a 7000 watt generator to charge your batteries.  Ain't gonna let that run all day & night though & spoil the atmosphere :)  There are 2 picnic tables outside, large screened in porch with large table & chairs, a weber grill & a dry stacked pit with grate for pigs.

If anyone wants to do any target or skeet shooting we can do that as well.  If everyone decides that they have no problem with that then make sure you have your firearm/s secured & stored properly in accordance with Va State law.  If crossing state lines you should make sure you have trigger locks too.  The only rule I have is that if anyone is drinking, including people not target shooting, then no shooting :)  The river isn't even 50 yards from the door of the cabin.  You can fish & there are a couple canoes.  Horse shoe pits are set up too.  There is an area normally used for bonfires right next to the river. 

I know that the cabin may not be for everyone.  The good news is that there are lots of modestly priced hotels 15 miles as the crow flies & bed & breakfasts too.  So if you wanna just come spend the day & evening at a beautiful place with friendly people & go back to a hotel you can do that too!   There are lots of great sights to see from a few great caverns, skyline drive, rivers, a real drive in movie theater, Monticello & on & on.


----------



## hotnspicy

Oh well I guess its not fancy enough :/


----------



## mdboatbum

I think it's too fancy :) I'd actually be interested. I saw it in the VA group, but not being a member wasn't allowed to reply. Sounds like a really good time. If it's ok to pitch a tent, I'd be up for camping a night or 2. River looks like it'd be fun to wet a line in too. I'll keep an eye on this and talk to a buddy of mine to see if he'd be interested in coming along.


----------



## hotnspicy

YAY!  boatbum there is lots of room for tents & even with the cabin there I normally pitch a tent down by the water.  If there aren't any fish biting the Muary river is just a few miles down the road & great for kayaking too!  Do a satellite view of Echol's Ln, Goshen VA on googlemaps & you can see whats around.


----------



## bonnie b

Googled and WOW...what beautiful country!!!  Is that it, tucked in the trees down by the river at the end of the lane?

Do u have a specific date in mind so people can plan around it?


----------



## hotnspicy

Yes Bonnie thats it.  I am gonna get a hold of my friend & pick the date this weekend.  Stay tuned!


----------



## junkcollector

I'm very interested. The actual date will play a pretty big issue for me. I'm going over seas for a month and returning end of April, so the later in May it is, the better chance I'm going to have to attend. Gonna have a lot going on when I get back.


----------



## dirtyd

Ill have to hear the specifics and check my schedule, but I would enjoy going.


----------



## smokinclt

This sounds like it could be fun. Its a 4 hour drive but thats not too bad and it looks like beautiful property. Lets hear about some dates..


----------



## hotnspicy

First dates I am going to ask for are May 17th-19th.  Second 10th-12th. I am calling my buddy on Sunday so let me know whats good!


----------



## smokinclt

I think I could do the 17 - 19 dates but I have to go to Vegas for work 5 - 10th. But hey don't let me be the deciding factor! 

Doug


----------



## smokinclt

Also should I bring the Lang 60 and a bunch of Hickory or all set on cookers and wood?


----------



## hotnspicy

Date totally hijacked fair & square!  That would be an awesome smoker to have at the cabin.  I have a cheap old offset & a new walmart special brinkman barrel smoker.  There is a weber grill there & a loose stacked block pit with heavy duty grate for pigs.  This is starting to like like its gonna be a great time!  Looking forward to planning some menu items for sure & it will be fun to see & taste what other people are doing. 

Oh another added feature to the cabin is that there is a gated pasture for cattle that you will have to cross.  If you are skittish around cattle then you can just honk & someone will come open & close the gates for you.  Oh don't worry the cabin doesn't smell like manure :)


----------



## pgsmoker64

I was looking forward to this...but I just got a new job and I will be in Brazil in May...would rather be in the mountains with y'all but I gotta have rib money...

Bill


----------



## smokinclt

LOL I love cattle they are my second favorite food! No worries and nothing skittish about being around livestock. sounds like it is gonna be a good time!


----------



## junkcollector

i have my calender marked. truth is though, i will not know until i get back the end of april if i'll make it. just depends on what is waiting for me to do here once back. 

Really hope to make it though.

Louie


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I would but have a BBQ on the 24 thru 26 i gotta get going on.


----------



## hotnspicy

Date is locked!  May 17th-19th!  I figure 15 people actually staying at the cabin either in tents, RVs or sleeping in the cabin would be best considering just one bathroom.  Not sure if I said it before but there are lots of other options like bed & breakfast type places, hotels & campgrounds not too far away. 

I figure it would be best to keep most of the discussion about plans for this here on this thread.  Of course feel free to PM people but we now have an event in 2 months & prep & communication can save us all a lot of time.  So speak up if you are for sure to attend & let the ideas come :)


----------



## hotnspicy

First bedroom has been reserved.  Two left!


----------



## hotnspicy

I am gonna be in the neighborhood of the cabin next week & plan on getting some pics of the inside.  Just remember there are also 2 lofts, pull out couches & lots of space for tents or RVs.


----------



## solaryellow

I would love to go, but we are booked every weekend in May this year. Looks like some beautiful country!


----------



## hotnspicy

I hear crickets


----------



## smokinclt

We are gonna be there. Might get a hotel nearby or may bring a tent. Will depend on weather. Looking forward to it.

Doug


----------



## hotnspicy

Thats great Doug!  I can reserve a bedroom for ya if that makes it easier. 

I was thinking about what to make for dinner on Friday because there might not be enough time to smoke up some bbq.  I could smoke up some chicken cause that doesn't take to long if its not a whole bird.  I was also thinking about making up so teriyaki kabobs.  Of course I make my marinade & glaze from scratch & its always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## smokinclt

I will bring the Lang and a bunch of Hickory and there will be 3 of us (Hopefully that is OK). My GF and her son would be coming along. She is a major tomboy!! Looking forward to this. We can bring ribs and ABT fixins if you like. I can do about 15 racks on the lang but I think that would be overkill. Maybe 6 racks and a bunch of ABT's...


----------



## smokinclt

HoTnSpicy said:


> Thats great Doug!  I can reserve a bedroom for ya if that makes it easier.
> 
> I was thinking about what to make for dinner on Friday because there might not be enough time to smoke up some bbq.  I could smoke up some chicken cause that doesn't take to long if its not a whole bird.  I was also thinking about making up so teriyaki kabobs.  Of course I make my marinade & glaze from scratch & its always a crowd pleaser.


Either way on that. See what others think. Love kabobs and I love homemade marinades and glazes. I am already hungry.


----------



## hotnspicy

No problem at all with 3 of you coming.  I am sure your girlfriends son will like the place too.  How old is he cause I might be bringing my 12 year old nephew.  I love ABT's & the only bad thing about doing this in May is that none of my jalapeno plants will be producing.  I have 4 raised beds & one is dedicated to peppers only!  I will go ahead & add rice pilaf to Friday nights menu cause I know everyone will like that too.  Gonna bring some different kinds of beans, not canned, to cook up & I will bring stuff to make corn bread.  I am going to notify my family that I may be in a bbq coma if I am not back on Monday :)


----------



## smokinclt

Her son is 14 and will have a blast I am sure. Bummer on the Jalapenos but we will bring store bought. Anything people would like to cook we can throw into the Lang as well. The pig pit sounds interesting but we would need a whole lot of folks to pull off a whole hog. As for the BBQ coma I am looking forward to rolling out of the place with my own BBQ coma. How many folks do you think we have now? 

Doug


----------



## hotnspicy

6-7 so far.  Still lots of room.


----------



## smokinclt

Want me to see if I can get a couple more folks?


----------



## hotnspicy

Doug there were 4 others that expressed some interest in this thread.  I know many of them probably don't check this forum on a daily basis.  I think we should give everyone on this forum about another week to reserve a spot at the cabin.  Go ahead & let your friends know about it but just tell them there may not be any room to sleep in the cabin.


----------



## smokinclt

I will hold off and wait. No hurry, lots of time before the event.


----------



## hotnspicy

Doug no need to wait.  2 1/2 months is not really much time to get people to schedule a 3-4 day trip cause of work & stuff.  Bottom line is that I am already inviting people I know personally & this is gonna happen regardless.  This cabin is a beautiful place & no matter what I will be there probably a day earlier.  I have friends locally that would not pass up the opportunity to hang out at that cabin cause they know how much fun it is & appreciate the scenery.  Just tell your friends to bring a tent or camper unless they are cool with crashing in the great room or in the lofts.


----------



## smokinclt

Will do.


----------



## hotnspicy

I have to admit that I am stunned with the lack of enthusiasm for this gathering at a beautiful cabin, on a river, with a mountain starting right on the other side & not costing anyone a dime to stay there.  Oh well I tried!


----------



## smokinclt

Maybe if we just keep bumping this it will get more attention. I am all in on this one. I would have thought more folks would be too but hey...


----------



## hotnspicy

Doug go ahead & invite your friends :)


----------



## smokinclt

Will do. Not sure if they will be able to come but heck. Worst case we have a good time fishin and Qing and eating and stuff.


----------



## smokinclt

Alright I talked with my buddy JB and he is gonna check the dates. As long as it doesn't conflict with the all star race he should be good for coming up. I also thought maybe if the thread was changed to something like *"Blue Ridge, VA weekend Q and get together May 17 - 19."*  might get more people to check it out. That way it's a planned event not a who's up for doing something. Just a thought. I am personally VERY jazzed about this.

Also what do you think about menu items? I will bring ribs, ABT's and maybe some pork shoulders or maybe a prime rib. What about beverages? Amy makes mean pecan bars so might ask her to make some of those up as well. 

Doug


----------



## hotnspicy

Well sadly the Sprint Cup All Star race is May 18th at 7:30 pm.  There are options.  When I am out there staining the cabin I can bring my computer & digtal TV antenna adapter & see if I can pick up the local Lexington or Staunton FOX station.  I would have a concern that being tucked up right next to the start of a mountain ridge there could be a problem with a line of sight signal to the broadcast tower.  Another option for him would be to take a 25-45 minute drive to find a bar that has it on.  Third option is what I have had to do over the years & listen to it on the radio.  I have no doubt there will be a station we can pick up there with the MRN broadcast.  That way he can DVR the race to watch when he gets back but still know whats happening minute by minute.  I watch every race I can or listen to it when I am not around a TV.  Hopefully he can survive but as a last resort maybe I can get a counselor to come out if he decides to come.  Just tell him there will be races every weekend till the fall but this will probably be the only time he gets to come hang out at this beautiful place!

Next on the list is to change name of the topic.  I already had to get KathyrnN to fix my type-O on this thread so I will get that changed too.  Good idea!

Lastly its so kind of you to offer to bring so much meat but you are already bringing the Lang 60 & a bunch of hickory.  I am not sure what you are driving but the additional gas its gonna cost you to drag that monster along will be a pretty penny.  I think as we get a month away we should start dialing in what we are all going to bring.  I hate to see good food go to waste.  I am sure we will have some good leftovers either way & I figure I can take whatever we don't wanna bring back with us could go to a church lunch program I have donated to before or some other good cause.


----------



## smokinclt

Bummer on the date. He has tix to the race so i doubt he will be wanting to miss it. I will ask a couple other guys and see what they have going on. 

Thanks it just hit me when I was looking at my posts.. Maybe that will get people to start looking. 

No worries on the meat. Happy to bring it and it would be great to have what is not eaten donated to a church group or other good cause. Heck maybe we can cook some extra pulled pork and donate it just to do it. Its not expensive and goes a long way. I am always up for donating to help folks out. Not to mention the fact that this is another way I feel we are contributing to the event. It is super nice of you to set this place up and that is worth a little more meat to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Doug


----------



## smokinclt

Nice the title changed. Now for a little bump.


----------



## bonnie b

Yano...Doug might have hit on somethin when he mentioned the race. For NASCAR lovers, that's an important weekend and I'm sure there are plenty of "Q-ers" who are race fans (I am).  Just a thought as to why not more interest.....??

I'm definitely still interested.  Just waitin for my friend to find out if he can get off work.  I don't really want to make that drive alone and camp by myself...lol.

Being new at this, I dont know what i need to bring to contribute since I'll be living out of coolers...so any suggestions are welcome!!

BTW, how far away is a store with ice?

Also, I like fishin but am more familiar with saltwater.  I have access to lots of freshwater rods and tackle but dont want to bring it all...so what would I need?  Never fished in a river before...lol.

Thanks,

Bonnie


----------



## smokinclt

Bonnie,

First you wont e alone camping. Me, my GF and her son will be there. On the fresh water i would say some spinners and small hooks and weights small test line as well. We should be able to find a bait store nearby if we want to get nigh crawlers or earthworms or whatever the bait of choice is. If we want some cats we can use chicken and hotdogs. Hmm I think I might need to bring the propane fryer and some peanut oil so we can do a fry or a boil. I have one and I have 3 propane tanks and I have about 11 Gallons of peanut oil. So that is another thing we can do. 

Doug


----------



## hotnspicy

Glad to see you are still interested bonnie!  We can get ice 5 miles or so down the road at the Deerfield Mall.  When you see this place you are gonna laugh because its no mall at all!  There is a refrigerator at the cabin but of course it can only hold so much.  I am also going to bring a double burner propane stove & some long fold out tables.  I think everyone should bring an extra fold out chair too if they have one.  Also bonnie there are 3 bedrooms too which are open atm if Doug is planning to camp. 

As far as what you can bring I think we should figure it out after we know who all is onboard for this.


----------



## bonnie b

Great to know I'll have company and thanks for the tackle info, Doug.  And it's comin back to me now....WORMS!!!  Forgot about usin _them_...duh...lol.

Still lookin for suggestions on what or how to contribute...anyone??


----------



## bonnie b

LOL...typin that during commercials, so didnt see ur post, HNS. Makes sense to wait. Thanks for the BR offer but will bring tent just in case.

PS - do y'all usually do a group breakfast or is it "every man for himself?"  Can ya TELL I'm a foodie?? LOL


----------



## hotnspicy

We can probably get bait at the Deerfield Mall.....which is a lil smaller than a typical 7-11.  I have to go out there to stain the cabin soon so I will stop by there & make sure or just bring some.


----------



## smokinclt

OK We will reserve a Bedroom or loft whichever works. Tent isnt in great shape and with the Lang in tow I can't tow anything else.. Good to see this one picking up a little steam. Still very glad to be a part of this. 

Doug


----------



## hotnspicy

Alrighty then Doug you have the master suite which consists of 2 older twin beds that you & your wife can slide together side by side :)  Maybe bring a box fan to stick in a window in case its hot but if not you will probably be fine.  The air coming over the mountain to the valley there gets cooled off as it goes to the cabin.  I have lived out that way for 12 years & seldom needed AC to sleep.  The bottom line is the cabin is as awesome as the pics depict.  Its has always been a magical destination for me.  There is something about a place right out in nature with a few added luxuries that leaves a lasting impression on anyone who visits.  Of course its all what you make of it but its got the basics & simple.


----------



## smokinclt

Wow thank you!. I think we will be just fine. Basics are more than enough and the location looks absolutely stunning. Hopefully wont be too hot in may but might bring a little fan anyhow. 

Thanks again!


----------



## hotnspicy

I have a couple more good prospects to attend.  They aren't bbq smoker cookin folks but we will need victims for the Q Coma hex.


----------



## smokinclt

Awesome. Definitely gonna need some Q coma victims.


----------



## hotnspicy

Start practicing your 2 finger steering wheel wave to oncoming traffic.  You will be surprised how many people are gonna wave at you on these back roads to the cabin.


----------



## smokinclt

I got my wave perfected. Have to go out and get some freshwater gear this weekend so we can do some fishing as well.


----------



## hotnspicy

Inland Fish & Game are pretty much the police out there.  What do police do?  Write tickets :(  If you wanna play it safe you can get your fishing license online here https://secure01.virginiainteractive.org/horf/ or there is a Walmart at the exit you will most likely be taking to get to the cabin.  Its right off I-81.


----------



## smokinclt

ok I will play it safe. I'd prefer to get a license anyhow as some of the money does go to keeping wildlife happy and conserving land. I like wildlife it tastes good.


----------



## dougmays

Looks awesome! if i lived closer i'd head up there with y'all


----------



## smokinclt

Getting closer to the time. Can't wait it's gonna be fun.


----------



## hotnspicy

I was ordering a sub at Subway today & saw something that you won't see at the cabin.  After I ordered I noticed everyone in line behind me was texting.  There have been many times leaving the cabin after a few days spent that I wish I didn't need to have a cell phone.


----------



## smokinclt

Perfect. I love to leave my cell behind once in a while. Unfortunately in my job I have to have it constantly with me. Can't wait to cook, fish, shoot the bow and just plain have fun.


----------



## smokinclt

Back to the top!

You think it's about time to start thinking about menu?


----------



## hotnspicy

Sounds like a good idea.  I know one lady that said she makes really good baked beans & she plans on just being their for afternoon/dinner time cause she has dogs she has to take care of.  If I have time I will try to bake some rolls for sandwiches or just buy some.  I will be happy to make up sausage gravy & biscuits for Saturday morning breakfast.  I still am waiting on confirmation from several people & a group of family that might come down from Mount Jackson.  I was thinking Friday night needs to be something that doesn't take long to cook like smoked chicken or shrimp or oysters.  I could make a nice batch of rice pilaf to go with that.


----------



## bonnie b

HoTnSpicy said:


> I was ordering a sub at Subway today & saw something that you won't see at the cabin.  After I ordered I noticed everyone in line behind me was texting.  There have been many times leaving the cabin after a few days spent that I wish I didn't need to have a cell phone.


Actually tryin to type this on cell....and AB SOOO LUTELY agree!!!  Said the very same thing to mom at chinese buffet other nite. All round us...NO one was conversatin'...everyone txting??? WTF? I will be GLAD to leave my cell @ home. (Am acutally USING cell for first time, trying to reply on this forum.  Think I will wait till I get back home...)


----------



## bonnie b

to be continued...on regular computer...lol


----------



## smokinclt

lol. 

Thinking for saturday afternoon/night. 

Ribs and ABT's

We will bring the ribs and ABT's and probably some pork shoulder as well. Big cooler for Beverages filled up with ice. Smaller cooler for resting pork shoulder and of course the Lang and enough Hickory to last the weekend. Also have a canopy we will bring for shade and to cover the lang if we get rain.


----------



## hotnspicy

I should bring my canopy as well.  I know my buddy that is coming said he had ribs & some butts to bring too.  I have only smoked up one brisket so if you are good with those I might bring one & you can give me some pointers.  I should also make some cornbread.  I can do a traditional southern cornbread & a sweet one that any northern transplants will love.  We will need lots of bacon for the ABTs & I am not sure how you make yours but I mix half cream cheese & half cheddar for those.  I know Lynne said she is gonna bring baked beans but I will probably make up some & stick em in the smoker for a while.....well if we have room haha!

We will have to carry out our trash so will need some large green trash bags.  There is a dump station a few miles up the road.  I think paper or plastic plates, cups & knives/forks/spoons are the way to go.  I have a couple water containers to bring for water to cook with.  I should bring a large drink cooler for ice tea drinkers which is what I drink during the day.  Will try to get some locally distilled beverage for later


----------



## smokinclt

Well we should have plenty of room in the smoker. It has held 10 pork shoulders and 9 racks of ribs and about 80 ABT's . I have a ton of paper plates and a whole box of utensils, and a few stacks of red solo cups left over from a recent block party. I can also bring a 5 gallon bottle of crystal springs as we get that delivered and would normally drink it/cook with it anyhow. Bacon is extra cheap at costco and I usually use less cheddar but we can mix that up. Love to try new things so lets go with your ABT recipe! I loooooove cornbread! Yumm! I never have quite mastered a cornbread recipe. Brisket is yummy too. I can usually cook a pretty mean brisket. Can't wait to try out everyones recipes/rubs. We can certainly throw that on as well. As for locally distilled beverages.. Mmmm Mmmm Good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ribs, Butts, ABTs, Brisket, Cornbread, Smoked baked beans

Water, Trash Bags, Plates, Utensils, Cups, Couple canopys, Smoker, Wood,Bear Claws (Pulling), Tin Foil and Foil Pans

Sounds like we are gonna have to roll out of that place in a major Q coma! Can't wait.


----------



## bonnie b

Sounds like u have everything well thought out and under control.

Of the things u listed, do u want others to bring some too, as in foil, water, trashbags, etc....or r u sayin u have that covered?  I say always better to be safe than sorry :-)

Do u have general headcount yet? I'm 95% sure I'm coming & my friend is still waitin to hear if he can get off work.    Sooooooo looking forward to escaping to nature!!!
Bonnie


----------



## hotnspicy

Bonnie I am still waiting on a final head count from people that I invited. So far there are not a whole bunch of people staying the weekend at the cabin.  I am sure a few people that I know locally will be spending Saturday there & going back home after dinner or later.  I did invite my step sister from Mount Jackson & she could come down with her husband & some of their kids.....who might bring their boy or girlfriend.  If they come there is a good chance my step dad will make it for Saturday.  So that could be a lot of people or not.  Neither is bad its just trying to figure out how much stuff/food to bring. 

Did someone say they had a deep fryer?  I was going to bring a large electric griddle for breakfast stuff.  As far as what you could bring bonnie I would first just think about what you & your friend require.  Like I know I will have stuff to make tea cause thats what I drink so if you like Dr Pepper I would make sure you have that covered.  If your planning on making a dish or something on the smoker just make sure you have the stuff to make it.  I think as far as things like foil & plates it wouldn't hurt to bring a lil.  I know paper towels will be handy so I plan on bringing a few rolls....... oh & toilet paper :)  Bring a chair for sure!  I am gonna be packing similar to when I go camping.

Oh we will have to clean up before we leave so its ready for the next group.


----------



## hotnspicy

I picked up a couple 7 lb butts on sale at Food Lion $1 lb for the cabin.  They had ribs on sale too but I could only get one rack.  I met the guy in the parking lot who just bout 12 :(  Actually I bought 15 butts total but I make dog food out of em for my mother's spoiled yorkies.  Waiting on a call from another friend that is coming & he has some stuff in the freezer so I will get that list.  He is bringing lots more than he will eat himself.  Oh I need to make SLAW!  I plan on getting more ribs & a brisket.


----------



## smokinclt

Hang tough on the ribs. Costco sells em 3 racks for about 24 dollars St. Louis style. We will grab a couple packs. Awesome on the butts and slaw. I will make sure I load the top rack too looks like we will have a bunch going in. 

Just got some fishing gear yesterday and we are all very jazzed about coming up. Cant wait!!


----------



## smokinclt

Question for you... In NC I don't need to license/register the smoker as its not for hauling materials. Do I need to do this as a temp reg or have it done in NC to go through VA? 

Tried calling the DMV but they are busy and I never seem to get through.


----------



## solaryellow

smokinclt said:


> Question for you... In NC I don't need to license/register the smoker as its not for hauling materials. Do I need to do this as a temp reg or have it done in NC to go through VA?
> 
> Tried calling the DMV but they are busy and I never seem to get through.



Print off the NC DMV laws as they pertain to "pig cookers" and put them in your glove box. They should grant you reciprocity should you get pulled over.


----------



## smokinclt

Awesome thanks solar


----------



## bonnie b

HoTnSpicy said:


> Bonnie I am still waiting on a final head count from people that I invited. So far there are not a whole bunch of people staying the weekend at the cabin.  I am sure a few people that I know locally will be spending Saturday there & going back home after dinner or later.  I did invite my step sister from Mount Jackson & she could come down with her husband & some of their kids.....who might bring their boy or girlfriend.  If they come there is a good chance my step dad will make it for Saturday.  So that could be a lot of people or not.  Neither is bad its just trying to figure out how much stuff/food to bring.


Thanks for the reply and sorry I took so long to hit ya back.  Have had a sorta family 'crisis' with my elderly mother.  Nothing serious, but am hoping that it won't prevent me from coming.  And now, the person I had arranged to care for her while I'm gone is no longer available, soooo....I'm kinda in limbo at this point 

I'm still amazed that there aren't more people interested in coming to stay the weekend.  It's such a beautiful place that you've offered....I just don't get it????  But God willing, I'll be there enjoying it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My friend will not, however.  Can't get off work.  Which kinda throws a wrench in my works since I really didn't want to make the drive by myself.  Not that I can't.  Just more fun with a co-pilot, yano??  LOL

Looks like the NC gathering went well.  Maybe after people see how much fun they had, they will be more inclined to join us at THIS one !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bonnie


----------



## smokinclt

Just over 2 weeks to go. Woo Hoo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Can't wait!!


----------



## hotnspicy

Darn bonnie I am sorry to hear about your Mom.  I have been driving back & forth from the valley to the beach almost every weekend for 2 years to help take care of my mother after she had a stroke.  I am not complaining here but some folks have no idea what its like.  My mother required 24/7 care & when you are looking out for someone like that its almost like being in prison.  You can't just go up to the store to pick up something to cook.  You can't go anywhere.  My mother passed away 3 months ago & I would do it all over again if I could. 

The only day I had to myself last year I took my nephew to the cabin & gave him his first shot gun & taught him how to use it.  The next day we did some hiking & I took him to Monticello on the way back to the beach.  Thats a big part of the reason I have been looking forward to this.  I really don't understand why there is so little interest.  I thought a bunch of folks would want to come.  Its free, its beautiful, you can camp, bring camper or sleep in the cabin & there are hotels & bed & breakfasts not too far away.  If you can't come then there will not be one person on this forum from VA there & smokinclt the only one that is coming. 

I am still going to thoroughly enjoy myself.  I have one other friend that is coming from out of state that will be there on Friday.  There are a few people from the area that will come on Saturday but I waited to invite people to make space for people on the forum so it was too short notice for most of my friends.  We are also having a big party weekend on Smith Mountain Lake with boats & wave runners the following weekend.  Memorial day its 4 wheeling in Mt Jackson. 

One thing is certain.  Those who come are gonna eat some great food & enjoy themselves.  You've seen the pics but nothing is better than being there.  In 15 years of having get togethers, parties, concerts, hunting, pig roasts & picnics not one person has left till they had to.  Everyone loves the place.  I will say a prayer for your Mom & cross my fingers & hope you make it!


----------



## smokinclt

Oh man I missed the part about your Mom Bonnie. Sorry to hear she is having difficulties. Hopefully you can still make it it looks to be a beautiful place. Amy and I as well as Nick 15YO Son are so excited to get the opportunity to come up. Can't wait to just relax, cook, shoot (bow or rifle) and fish that we are talking about it constantly. The food will be great as well. We are going to bring a bunch and so is HNS and that smoker is gonna be going all day long and probably into the evening as well. Gonna even bring flapjack mix (not pancakes they are much better) and eggs for breakfast. Might even try some smoke fried eggs. Yumm. 

Most importantly I do hope your mother gets better and has no more issues. It is a very hard thing to have family that is not well. 

Hopefully some additional VA folks will get out to check out the event even if its just a day trip. It looks like a fantastic location and HNS has done us all right by allowing us to come up and enjoy this amazing place. For that I am so completely grateful words cannot describe.


----------



## hotnspicy

Heading out to the cabin tomorrow & will be staining so it looks great for the Q.  I actually wanted to do it last fall but had to bump it to the springtime which was fine.  Instead of the fall foliage all the trees are bright green right now.  Gonna take a scenic view route the next few days which is a gravel road over the range that starts at the base of the river.  This time of year I watch how the green starts on the other side of Afton Mountain & comes our way.  My slower version of time lapse photography I guess. 

Anyway I will get some pics of the inside & a few landmarks along the way to help with finding it.  Perfect directions are really important to have because if you are lost you can't call me.  If you are going to use any gps device make sure it actually has "Echols Ln, Goshen Va" or maybe you can update the software.  Feel free to stop & ask folks if you need to.  They will more than likely help ya out.  Out there its known as the Echols Camp off Marble Valley Rd.


----------



## bonnie b

Y'all don't now HOW MUCH i wanna reply (from appreciation) but too "happy"...LOL  But warms my  heart to know y'all are THERE !!


----------



## bonnie b

Well...H nS,I spent a lot of time typin and talking about how much it meant to me that

you "GOT IT" when it came to having "ole" people in our lives (the "prison" reference couldn't have been more better on the mark).  But then, as is happening NOW ....website won 't let me make paragraphs (thnk it's cuz Ive got OLD programs...like EX8) and now I find that ALL that I typed BEFORE...saying THANK YOU for understanding and for relating to what I was goin thru....   well, it all disappeared.  So, as I think I'd said before, my old dinosaru PC just isin't happy on this website???  I dunno.  But if I get nuthing outta this conversation, I am thanking you for "GETTING" the 'feeling like in prison" experience situation experience...and was trying to say MORE to thank you for relating.....but the more I type, the more it wants to 'erase', so can't guarantee how much you can rea


----------



## smokinclt

8 days and counting. Can't wait to get up there and relax and eat and cook and fish and just have fun.


----------



## hotnspicy

With the past few days of rain the river was running high & fast today.  On your way here please heed the high water signs especially if coming from the north.  There are several areas where water falls or streams will pop up along the roadside when there has been heavy rain & it either collects or washes over the road.  There is actually a small waterfall that pops up on that cliff along the river & it was gushing today.  When its dry its a trickle. 

Some friends of the Echol's family were out there today having lunch.  They had a woman visiting from Australia joining them & she had never fired a gun before.  We took care of that & she was a great shot.  She also made Australian sausage rolls for lunch & they were outstanding!  David, who drove them all from Lynchburg, might join us on Saturday.


----------



## smokinclt

We will definitely watch out for the high water. We will be towing in 4x4H so if needed we can put it in 4x4L an dshould be OK as long as no swift or deep water. Weather is saying a bit more rain coming but then should dry out for a few days so we should be just fine. 

Is the cabin on septic or sewer? (Need to bring the correct type TP) 

Very excited about the trip and can't wait. We are doing a costco run this weekend for staples and other stuff to bring. Will stop on the way out as well and fill the big cooler up with ice. Sounds like we are going to have a pretty decent amount of folks potentially. But even if its just a handful it will be a great weekend. I will bring my camera as well so we can post pics on the forum.


----------



## smokinclt

HoTnSpicy said:


> Bonnie I am still waiting on a final head count from people that I invited. So far there are not a whole bunch of people staying the weekend at the cabin.  I am sure a few people that I know locally will be spending Saturday there & going back home after dinner or later.  I did invite my step sister from Mount Jackson & she could come down with her husband & some of their kids.....who might bring their boy or girlfriend.  If they come there is a good chance my step dad will make it for Saturday.  So that could be a lot of people or not.  Neither is bad its just trying to figure out how much stuff/food to bring.
> 
> Did someone say they had a deep fryer?  I was going to bring a large electric griddle for breakfast stuff.  As far as what you could bring bonnie I would first just think about what you & your friend require.  Like I know I will have stuff to make tea cause thats what I drink so if you like Dr Pepper I would make sure you have that covered.  If your planning on making a dish or something on the smoker just make sure you have the stuff to make it.  I think as far as things like foil & plates it wouldn't hurt to bring a lil.  I know paper towels will be handy so I plan on bringing a few rolls....... oh & toilet paper :)  Bring a chair for sure!  I am gonna be packing similar to when I go camping.
> 
> Oh we will have to clean up before we leave so its ready for the next group.


I have a turkey fryer if you want I can bring that as well. Can be used as a deep frier and I have about 10 Gallons of peanut oil. Must have missed this part of the post earlier.


----------



## hotnspicy

I think I mentioned TP in an earlier thread lol!  Anyway Ernie has never said anything about what kind of TP to use.  Normally there is some extra left behind from others.  That just sounded wrong!  I have seen all the major brands go down the toilet.  Our for sure head count is Me, Doug, his wife & son, my friend Tony & one lady coming just for dinner.  Mt friend Angela is going to try to get off work early & come out for dinner & might have her daughters & their husband/boyfriend.  Haven't heard from family in Mt Jackson & kinda think thats a no show.  Still not sure about Bonnie & her friend. 

Like I said before I was expecting there to be a good crowd just from the forums so I didn't invite people until a couple weeks ago & lots of them already had plans.  I will be bringing my vacuum sealer for the left overs.  If I have left over pulled pork or ribs its nice to have some in the freezer for some Q-Joy on a rainy day.


----------



## hotnspicy

Sometimes I get weird feelings & thats why I posted yesterday to heed the high water signs.  Today on my way out to the cabin I was passed by a state trooper & a rescue squad volunteer.  I was 25 miles away from the cabin at that point.  I came up to the part where you see the high water signs about 12 miles from the cabin & on a blind curve with a rock face on one side & river on the other there was an accident.  It wasn't good.  A young girl in a small red car was coming around a corner in was a lil in the opposite lane & hit a cattle truck head on.  I waited there for 30 minutes & they still didn't have the girl out of the car.  So I turned around & was then blocked by the Pegasus EMT helicopter which landed in the road.  I haven't found any reports yet but will check the papers tomorrow.  All that said its just a smart idea to follow the speed limits on these windy back roads.  Some areas are prone to falling rocks & its common for deer to come outta nowhere & in the road.  Just be extra careful :)


----------



## smokinclt

Will do. We are towing so we will be going no faster than posted and in some cases a bit slower. Not wise to go speeding around with a loaded truck and a trailer weighing 3500Lbs. I do hope the girl will be ok. That is so sad to hear of. We are going to be hitting the road at about 3PM so we should be there around 9pm or possibly a bit earlier just factoring in fuel stops and lower speeds with the towing.


----------



## hotnspicy

I talked to a trooper that was there & he said she was going to be ok but was hurt pretty bad.  Oh I also talked to Ernie Echols about the fishing in that river.  He said that a fella up the river usually stocks it ever years & they do find their way downstream.  Ricky Echols works for inland fisheries & has also stocked it a few times so lets hope you get some bites!  The volume is getting a little less every day after some heavy rain & its running crystal clear right now.


----------



## smokinclt

Nice. Catching is always better than fishing but either way its never a bad time just casting a line into the water. We have our list all made up and will be packing Thursday so we can get out quickly after Nick finishes school. We are all very excited about coming up and having a great weekend.


----------



## hotnspicy

I neglected to mention the pond  which is across the pasture.  Its got large mouth bass but lots of lily pads.  Ernie came out & mowed today so its all looking really nice.  I also took some pics of the inside & will post those tomorrow night when I get back to the beach.  The Pegasus helicopter was out there again today in almost the same place.  Looks like they were just picking up someone from an ambulance that was in an accident elsewhere.

Here is the tail end of a storm that passed over the cabin a couple days ago.  The weather forecast is calling for 20% chance of scattered showers & storms all weekend.  Good thing is that if it does rain it will pass quick & you might get a picture like this.  Or you might get to see that & it doesn't rain at all.  The mountains make it very hard to predict weather accurately so I am not worried.  Plus we are both bringing canopies, there is a large screened in porch & a few decks of cards.  Temps will be down to mid 50s & 60s Friday & Saturday night & we can always build a fire inside to take the chill off. 













Storm Passing.jpg



__ hotnspicy
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07

damn..  I have a little weedless flip tail frog that will slide right across them lily's..  GRRRRRRRRR..  anyways..  have fun y'all


----------



## smokinclt

Can't wait. We can also do a nice outside fire and sit around and tell lies ... err. I mean stories 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  about life. If no rain I would always prefer to light an outside fire and sit around just staring at the stars. 

I wanted to say thank you again for having us up. This is going to be a fun trip with lots of food and undoubtedly some new friends!


----------



## dr k

I enjoyed reading this five page thread.  I wish I could go.  Nothing like a spring bbq themed camping trip.  It would be pointless for me to tell everyone to have fun since everything has been thoroughly planned out..............o.k. have fun!  Be sure to post pics and Q-Views.

-Kurt


----------



## hotnspicy

Here are some pics I took today of the inside of the cabin just so there are no surprises.  Yes its rustic & thats the way they like it :)













P5140045.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5140042.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5140046.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5140044.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5140049.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5140047.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


















P5150068.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## hotnspicy

Oh here is the porch with another big table, benches & some more chairs.  I will wash this all down when I get there on Friday.  All that spring pollen.













P5140048.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013


----------



## hotnspicy

smokinclt here are some important pics.  This is the top of Echol's Ln & Marble Valley Rd.  That is the white house that you will drive on by & a metal barn down to the left.  The cattle are in another paddock & the gates have been left open past few days.  If they were open when you came through then no need to close them. 













P5150079.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013






Here is the street sign but a lil blurry cause my camera sucks.













P5150078.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 15, 2013






I suspect you will be coming from the road there to the right which is Marble Valley Rd.  If you are coming around 9pm it will be dark.  I will try to get a glow stick to hang on the sign.


----------



## smokinclt

Looks amazing. We are packing up and getting all ready. We will hopefully make better time and miss traffic so we can get there before dark. If not a glowstick would be awesome. We are going to be using GPS and maps just in case but any bit of help would be great. See you tomorrow.


----------



## hotnspicy

I will get some good glow sticks.  Last time I did that to mark Echols Lane I had some dollar store ones that fizzled out after about 45 minutes.  Its a really good idea to have both GPS & maps.  That way you know how many miles before the next turn which is extremely helpful day or night out there.  Even with having a picture of that white house & barn you will probably drive by 3 farms that look just like that from the road.  Anyway making my list & checking it twice today.  Here is the view from the road at the tree line where the cabin is.  Will check in later!













P5150076.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 16, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Yall enjoy and have a lot of fun!  Make sure you post pictures and make all of us jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## ob 1

Hey there HotnSpicy - 

I've been to Goshen along the pass many times fishing. and then onto the BSA camp  May I suggest swinging bridge as a place to take guests
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



....It's along 396 just east of the turn in to Camp VA and the Boy Scout Camp -Hwy 601.  On the river side and it's easy to miss but this is where they do stock twice a year.  Plenty of parking and room to relax and get your toes wet.  You even can walk across the swinging bridge...

Have been following this post for some time.  If I wasn't going to the Bay - in the other direction - doing a smoke for a family outing I'd certainly be there.

If you need any more directions to this site please let me know...

O'Brian


----------



## hotnspicy

Will check & post here tomorrow morning at some point & won't be heard from here again till maybe Sunday night or Monday.  The Governor has temporarily lifted all travel restrictions, visa & passport requirements to allow Doug's family safe passage into God's Country!  Anything forgotten by anyone attending will just be forgotten after absorbing the landscape in HD.  Good times AP not needed.  Warning!  No phones, internet, TV or video games!  You can bring all that but they just don't work in God's Country.......well maybe a faint FOX channel from Lexington :)


----------



## hotnspicy

OB1 thanks for the heads up!  Sounds like you know the area well.  Keep in touch cause I think next time I reserve access to the cabin I will let ya know.


----------



## hotnspicy

Leaving civilization now :)


----------



## smokinclt

We are all packed and leaving in 10 minutes! Wooo Hooooo!!!!


----------



## bonnie b

ENJOY EVERYONE!!!! I know y'all won't get this till Monday but just wanted to say...obviously I couldn't make it. I'm soooooooo disappointed, considering I haven't been camping (or on any sort of vacay) in over 10 yrs and waz sooooo looking forward to getting away and next to nature. Clear my head.  Just waaznt meant to be.  But can't complain since I DO still have my Mom. Maybe next time...

In the meantime, eat one, drink one, and catch one for me...lol.


----------



## ob 1

HoTnSpicy said:


> OB1 thanks for the heads up!  Sounds like you know the area well.  Keep in touch cause I think next time I reserve access to the cabin I will let ya know.


Please do.  In the midst of 3 10lb shoulders for some PP this evening.  Camera busted (OK I forgot to charge)  so no Q pics...

Would love to come down to god's country.....


----------



## boykjo

Hope ya'll are having a good time..........................


----------



## va_connoisseur

Sorry I missed this, had other obligations. Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## hotnspicy

BuURP!  Well our weekend is over & smokinclt & his family are heading back to Charlotte.  We had some sunshine & rain but it was still perfect.  A storm passed through yesterday around 5ish (Sorry wasn't wearing a watch this weekend) & was over after an hour or so.  No biggie cause we stayed dry with the 2 big canopies.  Sure we coulda went inside the cabin but it was a sight to see it coming over the mountain behind us & I have some great pics of the low clouds coming down to our little valley.  In the 15 years I have been going to this cabin I never fished the river.  Doug brought some poles & lures since we forgot bait & didn't feel like leaving.  Doug got his first bite in about 5 seconds after his first cast.  We all fished for an hour today before leaving & probably caught 20 fish in that time.  I caught a few nice trout & Doug & Nick were catching large mouth bass & a few others. 

I will get to posting pics later.  I need to get unloaded & take care of a few things.  I had a great time with them & think I walked away from it all with 3 new great friends!  We just had a blast & they now have a standing invitation to come next time but they will stay longer so we can see some of the other great things in the area.  Thanks for all the fun Doug, Amy & Nick!  You all are some fine folks to spend a weekend with!


----------



## dr k

Very nice!!!  I enjoyed this thread.


----------



## hotnspicy

P5170082.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 19, 2013






First one there getting a few things set up.  Tent was great Friday night & listened to the rushing water all night.  I left the door open when it stormed on Saturday & everything got soaked but I dried my sleeping bag next to Doug's firebox on one of my ladders.  Wound up sleeping on the porch table.  Doug was I right about this?


----------



## smokinclt

That was the call. I have to get better about birds. Had a blast and wish I had taken more pics but just had too much fun being there. It was a perfect weekend in our book!


----------



## smoke-n-meat

wish i would have seen this i would have loved to come over I know the area well as i use to live on RT 600 between deerfield and goshen:(  boy do i miss it...


----------



## hotnspicy

LOL I was posting a bit about our weekend & had pics & stuff ready then a storm came through & lost power & internet for a while.  Anyway I have more time tomorrow night so stay tuned!


----------



## hotnspicy

After the storm passed this is the view across the pasture next to the cabin. 













P5180087.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 20, 2013


----------



## hotnspicy

P5180083.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013


















P5180084.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013


















P5180085.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013


















P5180086.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013


----------



## boykjo

awesome........... nice smoker......................


----------



## faststang71

Nothing better than having good BBQ and the mountains. VA guy here from Wythe/Wise County implanted in Alabama. God how much I miss home but had to move down here from being laid off in the mines. Thanks for showing the pics puts a smile on my face!


----------



## hotnspicy

Here is the spot where I caught a few nice trout.













P5130040.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013






Nick was catching small mouth bass here.....













P5130041.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ May 21, 2013






My camera sucks & the pic isn't any clearer on the forum but there is actually a nice waterfall across the river there.


----------



## dr k

Those reverse flow smokers are sweet. I've read a lot about how they evenly heat.


----------



## hotnspicy

Dr K Doug's rig was amazing & he was the master of his pit.  It cooked so even we really didn't even move anything around.  Had the 2 butts, brisket & the one rack I brought on the bottom & all of his ribs on the top.  With everything great there are often trade offs.  With the Lang I guess Doug had to stay pretty close to it to keep the fire perfect & couldn't wander around much on Saturday.  That was ok by him cause thats what he likes to do & he can do it so well he doesn't even look like he is doing it cause he is just having fun!  Doug also did all of the cooking with the hickory he brought.  No charcoal so we had some fun cutting & splitting for perfect sizes.  He left me with a few nice logs to use on my rinky dink smoker.  I may actually have to get counseling because I am so jealous of Doug's smoker.  I never realized joining the VA Smokers Group could have cost me so much.


----------



## smokinclt

You are too kind. Thank you! Next time maybe we can try and get up that way on Thursday and stay local then meet earlier on Friday for more fishing and walking around. 

Oh and don't forget I am also pretty good at cooking gasoline in a gas can too!! Doh!!


----------



## hotnspicy

Well Doug I was going to let you elaborate yourself on the flaming gas can :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal..  glad all went well and everybody enjoyed themselves .... these gatherings are a blast...  aren't they


----------



## hotnspicy

I don't have any other relevant pics to post.  It looked like Doug had a really nice camera which I saw on a chair somewhere.  Maybe he has some to add.  I guess you hit the nail on the head Jck.  It wasn't really a gathering cause it was just 4 of us total.  It was a memorable experience I know that we will never forget.  As perfect as perfect could be.  Not one thing went wrong the entire time even when Doug lit the gas can he was holding on fire.


----------



## smokinclt

LOL yeah that was funny as I look back on it. I was a bit wrapped up in the moment and the beauty of the place so my camera basically lived on the couch. I think I got a few pics of the area on a wide angle lens that I will post. 

Now we had a fire the first night and HNS lit it up and it went very well and without event. Then came the second night and the wood was a bit wet and things were just not gonna light. So we got the gas can and used a little to get it started. It kept going out and HNS was using a red solo cup to pour a small bit of gas on it to get the fire going. Then the cup got eaten through by the gas and well.... I decided in a stupor that just pouring from the gas can would probably work. Yeah I know bad idea... Anyhow I poured and man did it go up.. Then I looked as everyone is going Oh crap and the gas can in my hand is on fire. Well I like to solve problems so I looked at it and with the most brain power I could muster I tried to blow out the flames. Needless to say that did not work. At this point Nick and Amy are basically getting the heck out of dodge and HNS yells throw it in the lake. Well I guess we were on the same page so i walked it down to the river and tossed it in. Made a beautiful sight when it was igniting on the water. I know bad for the environment etc... but it was cool. Anyhow HNS plucked it out of the river and we then spent a while more drinking beer and at least I was laughing about the whole thing. Too funny.

I will post the pics as soon as I get off my lazy but and go do it which will be in a few hours (have to work a little at least).


----------



## ob 1

Yum!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds like a fun and relaxing weekend, even with only 4! Heck in my opinion if you are relaxing, having fun, good food and great company, 2 is a gathering!!!!


----------



## hotnspicy

I will be finished staining the cabin on Saturday so I have an extra day to work on the shed roof that blew off in a storm last year.  That will earn me huge brownie points with the Echol's so I am thinking about scheduling about 5 days the 3rd week in October.  I will keep ya posted on that smokinclt & if you guys can't make it just give me your address so I can steal your Lang!


----------



## va_connoisseur

HoTnSpicy said:


> P5180083.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotnspicy
> __ May 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5180084.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotnspicy
> __ May 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5180085.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotnspicy
> __ May 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5180086.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ hotnspicy
> __ May 21, 2013



Nice looking rig. Is that a Lang 60.


----------



## hotnspicy

Yeah its a 60.  Sweet rig!


----------

